# eigene index.htm erstellen?



## ubuntu (12. Apr. 2009)

nabend leute ist es unter ispconfig möglich das man ne eigene index.hmt erstellt also wenn jmd auf die page kommt das dann nicht dort der standart von ispconfig index zu sehen ist sonder die index datei die ich erstellt haben??
mfg
unbuntu


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2009)

Ja natürlich. Du erstellst einfach die index Datei und speicherst sie im web Ordner.


----------



## ubuntu (13. Apr. 2009)

ich meine eine index die für alles user gelten würde


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2009)

Es gibt keine Index Seite für alles User. Jede Index Seite liegt im entsprechenden Web und wird auf basis der vorlagendateien beim erstellen des Webs abgelegt. Wenn D fie Vorlagen ändern willst dann findest Du die in /usr/local/ispcinfig/server/...


----------



## ubuntu (13. Apr. 2009)

danke genau das meinte ich


----------

